# Clinton river auburn hills



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

Man, do I struggle in that river. I've caught fish throughout this great state but this stream seems to be my "white whale". Just can't seem to figure it out. Are there any fish in that river?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Nutsboat said:


> Man, do I struggle in that river. I've caught fish throughout this great state but this stream seems to be my "white whale". Just can't seem to figure it out. Are there any fish in that river?


I have not fished it as much as I once did. I used to do pretty well. My turn off is that sometimes the sewage plant uses a disinffectant that puts an unpleasant taste into the fish. Usually you can smell it in the water, but I think it takes some time of the water being clean, to flush it out of the fish. Cold water is good for the browns.
You need to cover some ground. Heavy pressure at the Auburn Hills parks, in some pretty good water takes it toll. Every time I fish that area I find dead trout from the catch and not very good at releasing crowd. Wish it was legal to trap those fat and happy mink I see frequently.


----------



## mrblond (Sep 17, 2016)

I have been fishing the river for steel the last two years. Pretty much an exercise in futility for me, but every once in a while I get lucky.

0-2 today on steel. Both acrobatic. Did land a few giant suckers on a San Juan worm.

One of my better days


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

There's some fish around there. I made a thread close to a month ago called "Clinton Browns", and attached a few pics of some browns I caught. All of em were caught in Auburn Hills. There's not a ton in there but enough to catch a few everytime I go out. Good luck, post some fish porn if ya do good.


----------



## Milarso (Apr 11, 2011)

I went out yesterday and fished hard from noon to 2pm. I saw three decent sized browns, but was unable to entice one to go for my fly. I might try again tomorrow.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I used to wonder the same thing. Everything looks good - riffles, pools, fast water, shade, structure.
I finally learned that the fishing is very poor because there are almost no wetlands to absorb flood water. Nearly all of the wetlands are under concrete. A minor rainstorm turns into a flash flood and washes away spawning fish and their habitat. This is according to the MDNR Clinton River fishery assessment.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

There's a few Browns out there, mostly planted fish, I've come to find out, but they made it through summer! I Started a thread recently myself. They have it set up real nice from Rodchester all the way up to Auburn Hills, now we need the fish to take hold! If you get them try to treat them gently if you're not gonna eat them. I'm a catch and release guy...and try to release them with care.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Cold weather seems to bring them out, I thought it was a carp .....just for a second! LOL! Finally a nice one.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Nutsboat said:


> Man, do I struggle in that river. I've caught fish throughout this great state but this stream seems to be my "white whale". Just can't seem to figure it out. Are there any fish in that river?


 Yes Nuts there is! I stuggled for years, last summer into this fall have been my best. You have to cover some ground, some spots seem great and have nothing, others hold fish, strange river for sure. Definitely got my share of Chubbs and Suckers! Try early mornings and evenings.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

Disinfectant, seriously?


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

mcmich said:


> Disinfectant, seriously?


I hear you.... I'm well aware of the Clinton's reputation. I don't eat them, and use waders, the fact that the trout seem to be hanging around is a good sign... they are a delicate fish and don't handle water quality problems well. 90% of the rivers in Michigan have some city's waste water treatment dumping into there rivers, I don't live in fear....if there's fish...the water is generally O.K.....for fishing...maybe not eating.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

Used to swim in the river when I was young, rode our bikes to River Bends, swam under the old bridge, lol. I am OK except for a couple of bald patches. No wonder the called the river nottawanasippee, or something to that effect:

"During its history, the river has been known by four different names: The Nottawasippee, meaning "like rattlesnakes"; the Huron River of St. Clair; the River Huron; and the Clinton River


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I hit the Park in Downtown Aurburn Hills today... Nothing.... Unusual....started to worry. There was heavy pressure, 5 others where there....and it's a small area. Hit the holes downstream.....Chubbs. Whent to Rod ...saw I guy get a nice brown there......but heavy pressure again. Oh well at least someone got one. Me more Chubbs LOL!

.


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

I fish that darn river for several years before I landed my first there. Hooked into many and netted many more for others. I still haven't landed one on a fly rod. my buddy started talking smack after he got his first bottom bouncing with a spinning rod. I went out the next day with mine bouncing flies and went 2 for 3. Went back to the fly rod after that. Hopefully I can land one on my fly rod one day 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I got this fish south of Yates, a few weeks ago I noticed when the snow was melting these bugs where out. Does anyone know the bug? So I matched the fly.....and fish- on.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Whales said:


> View attachment 383733
> View attachment 383735
> Does anyone know the bug?


Stonefly https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plecoptera


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

252Life said:


> Stonefly https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plecoptera


yes


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks Guys.


----------

